# Mobile pressure washing



## Base Painters (Apr 1, 2008)

We are putting a bid together to paint a large structure in Denver. Need to get a hold of a trailer with a water tank and PWer. Is there anyone here in Denver with a self contained trailer with a large tank, over 300gallons???


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hopefully Pressurepros will check in soon. You might want to check here.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Are you looking for a sub to do this portion or do you need the unit for your own people?

edit: I just sent word to a good contractor in Denver to come this way.


----------



## Base Painters (Apr 1, 2008)

Need a unit to rent.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Okay, that's a different avenue. The guy I pointed here is Matthew Norman. he may be able to guide you. There are usually pressure washing supply houses that will rent out rigs. Check the YP and Google.


----------



## Base Painters (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes I have gone that avenue. All I can find is tanks on a trailer around 250 gallons. Would like to get something bigger.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Is there a fire hydrant anywhere near the jobsite?


----------



## Base Painters (Apr 1, 2008)

Not sure right now. The units we can rent come with a 5gpm washer. I was thinking of getting a bigger tank so we don't have to refill so much. If it's industry standard to have a 250 gal tank then I suppose we will make due. Just thinking someone on here would have a bigger tank we could rent.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I run 125 gallon reserves max and tap water supplies. When I need high volume flow for a commercial job, I rent a hydrant meter.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

We've rented a water truck for a day for a job. It was a bit of overkill but the job called for it. Definitely over 300 gallons! 
By the way, do you do high rise cleanings?


----------



## Base Painters (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the idea. I think we will rent a water truck for sure. Yes we do high rise cleaning and coatings.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I have yet to do any high rise coatings but kinda stumbled into cleaning from ropes several years ago and loved it. A bit scary at times but always an interesting day of work.

How do you market the service most effectively?


----------



## Base Painters (Apr 1, 2008)

We don't just market power washing. It usually comes with a coating of some sort.


----------

